# I'm in love... new PK



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Here is my new boy that I got from petco. He was labled a halfmoon PK. I love his colors and spots. Such a beauty. This pics are horrible but I will get better ones later. 





































Oh and he does not have a names yet.


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

He's pretty!

I'd give you some name suggestions but I'm horrible with coming up with names.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Wao! What a pretty color combination


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow! Love his colors!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow!!! I love his coloration!!! He reminds me of my HMPK Terrance.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow!! He's so beautiful!!!
Mysquishy, you seriously got a HMPK from Petco??? I thought the reason I wasn't seeing any at mine was because they were moving across from the east coast!!! Next time I visit my uncles in Fruitland I'll beg my parents to take me to a pet store in Oregon.


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

His spots = <3 so cute!!! Nice find!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH my gosh he's gorgeous!!!!!! What beautiful coloring!


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I love his coloring!
He's so beautiful!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

OM MY GOSH. AMAZING!!! I love him!! I can't wait to see more pics of him in his tank!! I may have to go visit Oregon very soon...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Love him! His colors are so neat. And he's got spots! Aw, I love spots!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 
Swornoffjello, I actually got him in Nampa and they had sooo many beautiful ones. I think they just started selling the halfmoon pks. I was soooo excited when I saw all of them. Bosie petco might be selling them now too. There isn't a petco in ontario


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

He is stunning! Such beautiful coloring.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

mysquishy said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Swornoffjello, I actually got him in Nampa and they had sooo many beautiful ones. I think they just started selling the halfmoon pks. I was soooo excited when I saw all of them. Bosie petco might be selling them now too. There isn't a petco in ontario


 I'm so going to Nampa . . .lol. :-D


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

xswornxoffxjello said:


> I'm so going to Nampa . . .lol. :-D


 Do it! It seems like the HM PKs aren't even going fast because everyone likes the long tailed bettas better. There were so many there and they have been there for like a week now. It was so hard for me to choose. It was between the boy I got nd one that was a silvery color with yellow fins.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

More pics that are a little better. . . Iwill get pics of him in his tank later.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Squishy - your new fish is gorgeous! He reminds me of a frosted cupcake with sprinkles lol


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

wow! he's very handsome!


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Georgeous betta!! The spots are so cute!! May have to travel across the country when I get my next betta LOL!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I want


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is pretty awesome.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

that's the best looking plakat i've ever seen. Sigh.........

congrats. on "spot"


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

ooo pretty =D


----------

